# Permanent wholetime v's temporary wholetime



## newseeker1 (12 Oct 2007)

What are the main differences between 'Permanent Wholetime' position  and Temporary Wholetime position within the realms of the public sector ?

Thanks


----------



## shanesgal (12 Oct 2007)

Permanenet means exactly that permanent and temporary means that you might have a short term contract for example for 3 months.


----------



## househunter1 (12 Oct 2007)

Temporary Wholetime is full time hours e.g. 35 hrs a week on a contract basis. Permanent Wholetime is full time hours on a permanent basis, usually you will have to complete a one year probation period before your permanancy is approved.


----------



## newseeker1 (12 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the replies - Operation within public sector is new to me 

So am i right that with 'Temporary Wholetime' position you have no job security and could be let go after 3 months or 6 months or a year - right ?

If you are  'Temporary Wholetime' can you apply for other positions that may come up both permanent and temporary or are you excluded from applying for them ?

Also, does 'Temporary Wholetime' have any impact on items like

Can you join the pension scheme?
Can you join the union?
Can you join the private health plan scheme e.g. vhi, bupa
By the way - do public sector pay anything towards private help scheme plan or is that cost fully paid by the employee but at reduced rate as you are part of organisation group scheme?


Thanks


----------



## gipimann (12 Oct 2007)

Temporary employees in the public sector generally can't join the superannuation scheme (they can buy back their temporary service if they become permanent employees).   Public sector employees now pay A1 PRSI contributions (towards state pension at retirement among other benefits) and that applies whether you're permanent or temporary.

Yes, you can join a union.

Yes, you can join a private health scheme.   No, public sector don't contribute towards private health (not in my experience!) however they may facilitate deductions from salary to pay for it and you would most likely be considered part of a group scheme so would be eligible for 10% reduction from the healthcare insurer.


----------



## newseeker1 (13 Oct 2007)

Thanks for information

Bottom line though - you have no job security being 'temporary wholetime' and could be let go at any time - right?


----------

